# Fall in the poconos -photos



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

1








2








3








4


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


>


Definitely my favorite one of the bunch. Man I miss the changing colors of fall! Unfortunately there isn't much of a color change between seasons here in AZ.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I love seeing fall colors, a reminder of the changing of the season, but too much photoshopping for my liking.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

actually i dont even own photoshop, and these arent hdr either. just a polarizer


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mathjak107 said:


> actually i dont even own photoshop, and these arent hdr either. just a polarizer


Very nice - I would tone down the circular polarizer though - you don't want your shots to scream polarizer - sky is too blue. Water is also too blue - not sure if that's the CP or not.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Isn't photoshop the modern polarizer? Do we actually need filters these days? :dunno:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

it never looks as good using polarizing software. it dosnt even do the same thing. once the glare is captured no amount of software after the fact will fix that. polarizing software tends to just darken blues and bring out yellows.


----------

